# changing plugs on 2004 Max



## Max04Dan (Jun 9, 2004)

I accidently posted in the Skyline Forum, Ouch. Need to know if the fuel injector body needs to come off! Can't believe anyone's fingers can fit under the aluminum housing. Can this be done without witchcraft?

Max04Dan


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

*NO, the fuel rail nor the fuel injectors need to come off.* What does need to come off is the intake manifold. Here's what to do:

1. Remove the engine cover.
2. Drain engine coolant.(here you have 2 choices. 1 is drain the coolant, and 2 is to simple cap the coolant line that run through the throttle body.)
3. Disconnect the mass air flow sensor electrical connector and remove the air cleaner assembly and air intake tubes.
4. Remove the intake manifold collector, gasket, and electric throttle control actuator.
5. Remove the six ignition coils.
6. Remove the six spark plugs using a suitable tool.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Why are you changing the plugs, All the new cars have 100K plugs.


----------



## Max04Dan (Jun 9, 2004)

*82k on it and gas mileage is down*

finished with the job and I wouldn't wish that on too many people. horrible time removing Intake manifold and sub assy's. Plugs were carboned up which surprised me but not that bad.


----------

